# Vintage Citizen Skeleton Watch



## seiko follower (Mar 21, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the Citizen Skeleton watches. I'm referring to a watch that has a black anodized case (very much shaped like a late sixties, early seventies Bellmatic), automatic movement, no face on top i.e. see-through to the movement (what material would the crystal be?) and a clear rear cover. This watch seems quite unique to me because I really like to see the movements of these watches, as they run ever since the Accutron came to the market years ago. Sorry, I have no model no. for this watch, but I was hoping that the Citizen followers in the forum could tell me some specifics about the history of the watch, its movement and what it might be worth. Thank you for your time.

Bruce Hobart


----------

